# What's your local lethal pub?



## Greenfish (May 30, 2009)

Silver Buckle, camberwell.

What's your pub that is NEVER an option for a night out due to high chance of violence? 
GF


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 30, 2009)

Don't know many round Shepherds Bush way.

But I don't much like the look of the Duke Of Edinburgh pub. It has an air of 'if you don't support Celtic, you 'aint comin in' vibe about it sometimes


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 30, 2009)

Greenfish said:


> Silver Buckle, camberwell.
> 
> What's your pub that is NEVER an option for a night out due to high chance of violence?
> GF



Also the Silver Buckle, by reputation at least. To be fair I've never been in there so for all I know it could be unfairly maligned.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (May 30, 2009)

Back home in Cardiff it used to be the Potters Wheel, before it got closed down. Up here in Manchester its the Huntsman's Inn on Curry Mile, never been in but the punters having a fag outside look a bit iffy.


----------



## plasticene (May 30, 2009)

Without any doubt it's the New Brunswick, situated between Tufnell Park and Archway (not Highgate as it says in the linked review below). I went in there once, had a piss and fucked off straight out, it's so nasty. The reviews on here will give you a feel for it (none were written by me btw) - http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/27/27026/New_Brunswick/Highgate


----------



## Pip (May 30, 2009)

Half of those people deserve a snooker cue round the chops in my terribly humble opinion.

There aren't really any rough pubs round here. There are Clapham bars (not even if you paid me) and estate pubs, all of which are fine unless you're scared of old men.


----------



## plasticene (May 30, 2009)

Pip said:


> Half of those people deserve a snooker cue round the chops in my terribly humble opinion.


If they stayed in that pub for a while that's a likely result


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 30, 2009)

I don't know any pubs where I'd reasonably think I was in danger of assault - the only trouble I've had in London establishments has been from coked-up wankers in shit clubs. I know a few where I'd reasonably think I was in danger of being served a crap pint and then being made to feel distinctly unwelcome though.


----------



## toblerone3 (May 30, 2009)

The Barmy Arms in Twickenham is one of the worst pubs I have ever been in. Very nasty atmosphere. Still makes me angry. 

Below is one of the many many  bad comments on the beerintheevening site.

"I am afraid to say the Landlord of this pub is a total disgrace to his profession. An aggressive toad who obviously enjoys picking fights with his customers and then surrounds himself with a bunch of bully boys in case he gets his head knocked off!! This is a pub to avoid at all costs particularly if you are a rugby fan- there are plenty of other great pubs in Twickenham but the Barmy arm has a totally barmy landlord who should be marched off the premise to the nearest psychiatric hosptial My rating for this pub -28"

http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/comments.shtml/227/


----------



## Pip (May 30, 2009)

Actually there's a pub near Golders Green I went into with my friends. The barmaid refused to serve us, she just stood there with her arms crossed and a face like a slapped arse not speaking. I had ID, we weren't remotely pissed or loud, we're not troublemakers. I felt to smash the windows on the way out 

To add insult to injury it was quite... _middle class_. Not rough, not lairy, nothing. Totally unremarkable.


----------



## Upchuck (May 30, 2009)

The Boylean near Upton Park scared the crap out of me!  The 'beer garden' was like the exercise yard in Brixton nick.  it's not local unfort

The White Lion of Mortimer on Stroud Green Road always has a desperate looking crowd assembled outside it.  Faces that tell stories of hardship and madness.  And that's just at 10 in the morning


----------



## Upchuck (May 30, 2009)

plasticene said:


> Without any doubt it's the New Brunswick, situated between Tufnell Park and Archway (not Highgate as it says in the linked review below). I went in there once, had a piss and fucked off straight out, it's so nasty. The reviews on here will give you a feel for it (none were written by me btw) - http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/27/27026/New_Brunswick/Highgate



One of my mates got hit over the head with a hammer in that pub


----------



## IC3D (May 30, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> The Boylean near Upton Park scared the crap out of me!  The 'beer garden' was like the exercise yard in Brixton nick.  it's not local unfort
> 
> The White Lion of Mortimer on Stroud Green Road always has a desperate looking crowd assembled outside it.  Faces that tell stories of hardship and madness.  And that's just at 10 in the morning



its one of the few pubs around there I never patronise. I diffused a standoff once between a bouncer at chapter 1 an a cleaver wielding loopy chef, I was was well pissed and woke up the next day facepalming, actually I know a gun went of once in chapter but its better these days


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 30, 2009)

Not sure in Maidenhead but The Crown and The Dolphin, both at the bottom of Sutton High Street were a bit dodgy. Not somewhere you would take a lady as Mr. QofG's would say!


----------



## Mr Smin (May 30, 2009)

I like the berintheevening site but the user reviews read like the Real Ale Twats from Viz.

http://stonch.blogspot.com/2007/09/real-ale-twats.html
some blog that google led me to - has a jpg of the strip.

e2a - Swansea Uni used to mention The Spinning Wheel in Sgeti in the student induction book as one to avoid. Dunno if they still do.


----------



## badco (May 30, 2009)

Anybody from Leeds know of the Hark To Rover on Spen Lane? My god what a fucking shit hole that place has always been!

The last I heard the temp landlord was smashed round the head wif a pool cue on christmas and spent his festive period asleep...Nice,eh?


----------



## ajk (May 30, 2009)

A pub about a mile from where I'm sitting was on Britain's Hardest Pubs once.

It's not though, it's usually just full of auld fellas having a pint of mild before getting their tea.


----------



## mrsfran (May 30, 2009)

The White Hart in Hanwell: http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/12/12278/White_Hart/Hanwell

I went in once because I really needed the loo. I ran out again, it was that scary.


----------



## Roadkill (May 30, 2009)

Probably somewhere in Woolwich.  All of the pubs in Charlton are very locally and some of them a bit unwelcoming - even the Bugle Horn these days, which is sad 'cos it used to be a nice pub - but none of them are all that rough.


----------



## Badgers (May 30, 2009)

Dunno really, not got one springing to mind. 




Some of the pubs in Aldershot I frequented in the early nineties will stay with me to the grave.


----------



## marty21 (May 30, 2009)

plasticene said:


> Without any doubt it's the New Brunswick, situated between Tufnell Park and Archway (not Highgate as it says in the linked review below). I went in there once, had a piss and fucked off straight out, it's so nasty. The reviews on here will give you a feel for it (none were written by me btw) - http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/27/27026/New_Brunswick/Highgate



i quite like drinking near there, but I don't think I'll be going in there

around here, the only one I can think of, and I've never been in it, is in Homerton, I think it's called the jackdaw stump



> Quite simply it's a pub as frightening and unwelcoming as it's "horror film name" suggests.
> 
> As a person living closeby I have lost count of the number of late night fights which happen in the road outside, often causing car crashes or arguments with innocent drivers passing by who have slowed to avoid the customers and end up getting their cars kicked or (in one case recently) a windscreen smashed by a psychopathic, stilletto wielding woman jumping on a one car's bonnet.
> 
> ...


 from beerintheevening


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 30, 2009)

marty21 said:


> around here, the only one I can think of, and I've never been in it, is in Homerton, I think it's called the jackdaw stump
> 
> from beerintheevening



I've always wondered what went on in there

near where I work, the Liquor Inn - straight to the point with a name like that


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 30, 2009)

the bun in peckham is pretty shit


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 30, 2009)

The Silver Buckle in Camberwell, definitely Greenfish.


----------



## lilli (May 31, 2009)

When I was a little bit younger the Five and Lime as it is now, in Guildford was called _The Mary Rose_ a dog arse pub filled with people who wanted money, drink and social discord it took a near leathal stabbing (in the neck with a pool cue and a broken bottle) to someone I knew at the time for something to be done!!

There are (were) 3 others near me, one is not to bad and used to be the place to go before town quite a few years ago... but some people who never left make it feel like a pub that has lost its way (_The Wooden Bridge_), also near me is _The Holroyd Arms_ which is and always has been something straight out of "An American Werewolf in London! Third lethal one near me was called _The Weavers_ ( Now the Apple tree - how qauint!) In that lovely estate that I grew up in and also brought you the first soooo badly failing school that it was "sold" to a private bidder!! Apparently it is a little better .. but tbh I think I will pass 

That leaves my only other local The Cricketers ..... Which is fine but its run by a right pair of alchies, who will randomly abuse you .... It might be best to stay home round here!!


----------



## Onket (May 31, 2009)

I thought this thread was going to be about pubs you can't go into for a quick pint, ones that are lethal cos you can't leave. That would have been a better thread.


----------



## Corax (May 31, 2009)

All of them; 3rd most dangerous place in England.  We is _gangstah_.


----------



## Idaho (May 31, 2009)

I remember walking into a pub on Cally Road opposite the Prison and immediately turning round and walking out. I think you had to be an Irish Nationalist to go in there.


----------



## Pip (May 31, 2009)

Actually I've thought of one: The Clarence in Clapham. It's customer base is underage drug dealers and a bloke who looks and acts like Milly Dowler's killer.


----------



## Uncle Fester (May 31, 2009)

The Queen Victoria in Cheam, a delightful establishment.  Closed a couple of years back.

Wandered in there some time ago but didn't stay long!

http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/comments.shtml/822/

From beerintheevening:



> only been in once but it was the most bizzare night of my life. The 5 foot barmaid punching out a six foot regular and flooring him. Other regulars getting involved and then the police being called at 11.30 to nick the bloke who didn't have the sense to go home and started on other people.


----------



## Brainaddict (May 31, 2009)

Although there are a fair few Millwall pubs round here I've never heard of one that would be life threatening. Intimidating perhaps...

I decided to poke my head around the door of the Little Crown a while back, what with it having such a beautiful exterior:







About five men at the bar turned to stare at me. The barman stared at me too. None of them blinked. I withdrew my head and walked on, humming quietly to myself as though that was what I had intended to do all along.


----------



## Get Involved (May 31, 2009)

.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 31, 2009)

There was this pub on the kings heath estate that was a bit spit n sawdust.


I still got beef with the guy who runs the racehorse for nicking a mates hash when she wasn't even skinning up, it was just in the tin she had open on the table while rolling a fag. Shortarse wanker.


----------



## Boycey (May 31, 2009)

the now thankfully defunct O's bar on park road N8 was pretty fucking horrid, full of kids on shite coke and crack and their dealers. you were guaranteed some little shit who'd been possessed by the spirit of tony montana would be getting very lairy by midnight and that glassings/bottlings would ensue. every year there seems to be an impromptu reunion of the people i went to school with in the pubs that have taken it's place and every year i attend. 

it was listed in the top 3 worst drinking establishments in london in a london paper poll along with club enigma not far away on the top of muswell hill and owned by the same company/family/firm/dodgy dodgy motherfuckers.


----------



## marty21 (May 31, 2009)

Mr Smin said:


> I like the berintheevening site but the user reviews read like the Real Ale Twats from Viz.
> 
> http://stonch.blogspot.com/2007/09/real-ale-twats.html
> some blog that google led me to - has a jpg of the strip.
> ...



when i was there, they didn't warn you at all, you soon learnt that in most of the city centre pubs, it was not a good idea to drink in them, particularly if you were a student - full of valley boys intent on getting shitfaced and beating up a student or two, usually they managed to find some, sometimes they found the rugby boys, mayhem


----------



## Quartz (May 31, 2009)

Near my parents' there's a pub called The Stag. Some regulars decided to beat up two visitors. The two visitors - the son of the neighbours of my parents and a friend of his - were two Royal Marines just back from the Middle East...


----------



## Greenfish (May 31, 2009)

Brainaddict said:


> Although there are a fair few Millwall pubs round here I've never heard of one that would be life threatening. Intimidating perhaps...
> 
> I decided to poke my head around the door of the Little Crown a while back, what with it having such a beautiful exterior:
> 
> ...




that looks a proper palace that.  a real beauty spot.


----------



## Badger Kitten (May 31, 2009)

The Blackstock, aka the Crack Spot, on Blackstock Rd.


----------



## marty21 (May 31, 2009)

Badger Kitten said:


> The Blackstock, aka the Crack Spot, on Blackstock Rd.



i think I might have been there, but I was very verrrrr drunk


----------



## Das Uberdog (May 31, 2009)

I don't think many places up Narth can compete with the pubbes of old Londinium, but The Railway in Chorley is abit of a rough one. Bang in the middle of the industrial estate. Good, though. Full of rough-punks and chavs into thrash 'n indy, so it also gets the middle-class indy kids looking for abit of real-life authenticity. Makes a fun mix - but the atmosphere is still always threatening. Prior to that, the old Labour Club was always good for a fight.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (May 31, 2009)

There used to be a few really dodgy pubs in Liverpool. For example The Bluebell, The Eagle and Child (a friend described a shotgun incident there, or maybe it was the Bluebell) and the Quiet Man in Huyton (of 'DHSS world tour' fame). 

When I was a student I had a summer job in Huyton and one of the lads I worked with told me this story about his dad, a notorious local hard case, getting his nose chopped off for interfering in somebody else's fight in the Quiet Man.


----------



## Citizen66 (May 31, 2009)

The Cart And Horses in Stratford. Always boozed up wankers bottling each other there on a Friday night.

The Irish guvnors running it seem a bit shifty too. When I'd sometimes go in on an afternoon after work one of them would delight in relaying stories about paramilitary punishment beatings in glorious detail.

http://www.fancyapint.com/pubs/pub3855.html


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 31, 2009)

Bernie Gunther said:


> There *used* to be a* few* really dodgy pubs in Liverpool. .



 just a few?


----------



## Onket (May 31, 2009)

Bernie Gunther said:


> There used to be a few really dodgy pubs in Liverpool. For example The Bluebell, The Eagle and Child (a friend described a shotgun incident there, or maybe it was the Bluebell) and the Quiet Man in Huyton (of 'DHSS world tour' fame).
> 
> When I was a student I had a summer job in Huyton and one of the lads I worked with told me this story about his dad, a notorious local hard case, getting his nose chopped off for interfering in somebody else's fight in *the Quiet Man*.



Fitting name then.


----------



## badco (Jun 1, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> There was this pub on the kings heath estate that was a bit spit n sawdust.
> 
> 
> I still got beef with the guy who runs the racehorse for nicking a mates hash when she wasn't even skinning up, it was just in the tin she had open on the table while rolling a fag. Shortarse wanker.



So you stole his beef as revenge?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 1, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> There was this pub on the kings heath estate that was a bit spit n sawdust.
> 
> 
> I still got beef with the guy who runs the racehorse for nicking a mates hash when she wasn't even skinning up, it was just in the tin she had open on the table while rolling a fag. Shortarse wanker.



Hasn't he gone now? Not seen him ages, but I'm back there a few times a year.


----------



## mattie (Jun 1, 2009)

The Longacre Tavern, some poor sod murdered in the alley beside it one NY eve and the fucker who did it got away with it.  The police know, the locals won't go to court.

The Livingstone, one of the few pubs right in the middle of the student rental district and all the locals hate students.  Well, they hate everyone, but especially students.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 1, 2009)

mattie said:


> The Longacre Tavern, some poor sod murdered in the alley beside it one NY eve and the fucker who did it got away with it.  The police know, the locals won't go to court.



my dad used to drink there in the days when the flexible hours of the long acre meant it was the only place open in the afternoon, went there a few times, nowt special then, (20 odd years ago) the area has improved since those days, snow hill was way more notorious in the 80s tbf


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 1, 2009)

Global_Stoner said:


> Hasn't he gone now? Not seen him ages, but I'm back there a few times a year.



So I hear, it's donkeys since I went in for a pint. Last time I did some bar jockey dressed like a reject from Alkaline Trio ID'd me. Bad times.


----------



## mattie (Jun 1, 2009)

marty21 said:


> my dad used to drink there in the days when the flexible hours of the long acre meant it was the only place open in the afternoon, went there a few times, nowt special then, (20 odd years ago) the area has improved since those days, snow hill was way more notorious in the 80s tbf



Snow Hil isn't at all bad - I live a bit further up the hill from it - but the Longacre looks pretty nasty.

I've also just noticed I posted this in the London forum.  oops.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 1, 2009)

mattie said:


> Snow Hil isn't at all bad - I live a bit further up the hill from it - but the Longacre looks pretty nasty.
> 
> I've also just noticed I posted this in the London forum.  oops.



I used to live at the top of the hill (Eastbourne Avenue)  used to walk through snow hill a lot


----------



## loud 1 (Jun 1, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> There was this pub on the kings heath estate that was a bit spit n sawdust.
> 
> 
> I still got beef with the guy who runs the racehorse for nicking a mates hash when she wasn't even skinning up, it was just in the tin she had open on the table while rolling a fag. Shortarse wanker.



he's gone now,a far more scary women runs it now.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jun 1, 2009)

Any branch of All Bar One or Edwards.


----------



## likesfish (Jun 1, 2009)

the Royal Military Hotel, High Street. aka the rat pit aldershot
 the parachute regiments pub.

got fooled into going in the there fled to cries of "get the hat"
 ended up drinking with some Gurkha's strangely the paras decided to pick on some one else


----------



## hipipol (Jun 3, 2009)

Greenfish said:


> Silver Buckle, camberwell.
> 
> What's your pub that is NEVER an option for a night out due to high chance of violence?
> GF


During the day it aint bad

Man of Kent (NUnhead Green)be one I will not venture into mind


----------



## Geri (Jun 3, 2009)

In Bristol I would avoid the Coach House, although butchers likes to go in there sometimes to pick a fight. It hasn't worked yet though.


----------



## fogbat (Jun 4, 2009)

hipipol said:


> During the day it aint bad



Aye - I've been into the Silver Buckle of an evening during the week. The staff have been pleasant, and there wasn't a hint of aggro from the customers.

I think I must have been lucky.


----------



## Rollem (Jun 4, 2009)

skyscraper101 said:


> Don't know many round Shepherds Bush way.


is general smuts still open?!?  mind you that's more white city i suppose....


----------



## tarannau (Jun 4, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Aye - I've been into the Silver Buckle of an evening during the week. The staff have been pleasant, and there wasn't a hint of aggro from the customers.
> 
> I think I must have been lucky.



I've been in the Silver Buckle plenty of times over many years and I've always found it fairly anodyne. The odd loud dispute and even handbags on occasion, but it's hardly a terrifying place imo. The music's pretty bad sometimes mind.


----------



## fogbat (Jun 4, 2009)

tarannau said:


> I've been in the Silver Buckle plenty of times over many years and I've always found it fairly anodyne. The odd loud dispute and even handbags on occasion, but it's hardly a terrifying place imo. The music's pretty bad sometimes mind.



I'm a 5'6, speccy, nice middle-class boy, too


----------



## nino_savatte (Jun 4, 2009)

The Atlantic (now The Dogstar) was a pretty rough pub. The day before I moved to Brixton, someone had been shot dead outside the pub.


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 4, 2009)

i'll go in any pub no problem. apparently this one near me is pretty bad, i bet i could have a good time there though:
http://www.fancyapint.com/pubs/pub3947.html
"Throughout history various cultures have adopted different perspectives on sin and punishment. In monotheistic religions for example, evildoers are said to suffer for eternity in Hell after death. In Roman mythology sinners were sent to Hades, with the most wicked punished in Tartarus, the 'Abode of the Accursed'. Later, 14th century Italian poet Dante conceptualised the 'Nine Circles of Hell', where each circle involved increasing levels of torment. Funnily enough, all these are the perfect description of the Jackdaw & Stump in Homerton. Indeed, if Dante were alive today, he might have considered including this pub within those Circles of Hell. Don't let appearances deceive you; architecturally, the outside is fairly pretty, displaying the original name - Spread Eagle - high above, with said eagle soaring above the main doors. But this is still a terrifying wander into the darkside of Hackney; not recommended for even the hardiest pub adventurers, this a leading contender for the worst pub on Fancyapint. Most locals steer clear, as should you. Consider yourselves duly warned."


----------



## Badgers (Jun 4, 2009)

likesfish said:


> the Royal Military Hotel, High Street. aka the rat pit aldershot
> the parachute regiments pub.



Never went in there coz of the 

Did have a pint in 5s Wine Bar once which was pretty freaky. 
Ended the night in Tony Fish Bar


----------



## tarannau (Jun 4, 2009)

fogbat said:


> I'm a 5'6, speccy, nice middle-class boy, too



The only real fight I've seen in there broke out involving one someone acquainted on our table. We just picked the dominos up and left sharpish like.

I used to steer mostly clear of the Atlantic and George Canning because of their reputations, but I was mostly alright in there. To be fair, I know more than a few of the Canning's regulars nowadays and I doubt it was half as bad as some feared. My old sneering post-uni housemates used to call it a 'pikey' pub, although I've now realised I'd have probably been perfectly at home there.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jun 4, 2009)

hipipol said:


> During the day it aint bad
> 
> Man of Kent (NUnhead Green)be one I will not venture into mind



 the Man of Kent is O.K.

As for the Silver Buckle I used to go there quite a lot back in the day, haven't been there since about 1996 tho. I was a roadsweeper working in the area and every Friday at lunchtime I would get some lunch in the Macdonalds then   start drinking in the Buckle  often staying there until closing time. Never saw much trouble in there, mind you I'd be so pissed I'd seldom remember much that happened after 5pm


----------



## IMR (Jun 4, 2009)

dynamicbaddog said:


> the Man of Kent is O.K.



The barmaid tried to short-change me in there once. The customers looked glum not lethal.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 4, 2009)

hipipol said:


> During the day it aint bad
> 
> Man of Kent (NUnhead Green)be one I will not venture into mind



eh

its shit, but not dangerous ......


----------



## monsterbunny (Jun 4, 2009)

The Baring Hotel in Grove Park.  If you've got a no.1 haircut and sport some interesting facial tattoos you'll be fine.  You can snort powder directly off the bar once you've cleaned up the spilt Stella.  The local Chinese prostitutes from the brothel over the road like to play pool there when punting is slack.  Be prepared to get offered: meat, drugs or bovver in equal measures.  To be fair I only ever use it when I get off the train and then it's just for a piss and a quick pint.  Never experienced any trouble there, but the locals look capable of it.

Lovely.


----------



## T.H.R (Jun 5, 2009)

There are loads of pubs that look rough but aren't as bad as people assume. One of the worst looking round my way is the White Hart, in Tulse Hill. It's a complete skanky dive which looks like it's crumbling away, but I haven't seen any real aggro in there.

One of the 'hardest' sort of places I can think of is the Beaufoy on Lavender Hill. There's been loads of stories about that place. I think people charged in armed with shotguns, and the punters turned on them, attacking them with glasses and whatever, and chased them down the street. The Goose in Streatham used to get quite rowdy a couple of years back, I've seen tables and chairs being flung at people in there.

Always go past the Silver Buckle but I've never stopped for a pint. Never thought it looked that bad but it's had a few mentions here.


----------



## Belushi (Jun 5, 2009)

Roadkill said:


> Probably somewhere in Woolwich



The Lord Herbert once refused to serve me and my brother because his then missus was black.

Saw a nasty glassing at the Earl of Chatham once, but usually it was okay.

The Bag'O Nails never opened its curtains and seeing the scary looking characters coming in and out we never tried it.

Some of the pubs on Sandy Hill with hand written ad's for lunchtime strippers looked pretty dodgy.

The pub next to the market once refused to serve Orang Utan because he was a student


----------



## Edie (Jun 5, 2009)

*Three Legs, Leeds*



> Full of vile retarded and deranged clientele, the place smells of wee. truly a horrible pub atmosphere, 3/10
> 
> 18 Jul 2008 17:37
> dodgy old codgers all spending their pittance
> ...


 I have bin in there though. Full of proper medieval characters. Right next to my bus stop though, for a quick pint.


----------



## Edie (Jun 5, 2009)

Bugger, just seen this is in the London and South East forum


----------



## oryx (Jun 6, 2009)

T.H.R said:


> One of the 'hardest' sort of places I can think of is the Beaufoy on Lavender Hill. There's been loads of stories about that place. I think people charged in armed with shotguns, and the punters turned on them, attacking them with glasses and whatever, and chased them down the street.



Beaufoy used to be OK - I used to have the odd drink in there when I lived in Battersea. Must've gone well downhill. 

One of the most  pubs I ever went in was the Green Man in Loughborough Junction - long closed for nefarious activity IIRC. 

I love a thread about dog-rough pubs. Keep 'em coming folks.


----------



## mattie (Jun 6, 2009)

likesfish said:


> the Royal Military Hotel, High Street. aka the rat pit aldershot
> the parachute regiments pub.
> 
> got fooled into going in the there fled to cries of "get the hat"
> ended up drinking with some Gurkha's strangely the paras decided to pick on some one else



I never went there, but it was legendary amongst the placement students at DERA.  I almost wished I'd given it a try.


----------



## Sootysoots (Jun 6, 2009)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Up here in Manchester its the Huntsman's Inn on Curry Mile, never been in but the punters having a fag outside look a bit iffy.



Nothing wrong with the place mate. I once went spare at the telly and kicked a door there and nobody said owt.

It's the rural pubs you want to be careful in.


----------



## Jim Williams (Jun 6, 2009)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Also the Silver Buckle, by reputation at least. To be fair I've never been in there so for all I know it could be unfairly maligned.



That's certainly one we avoid at all costs but only because of reputation.


----------



## IMR (Jun 6, 2009)

T.H.R said:


> One of the 'hardest' sort of places I can think of is the Beaufoy on Lavender Hill. There's been loads of stories about that place.



LOL I was once walking past there at night and man came stumbling out and tried to headbutt me. He was shouting 'Tottenham!' as he tried to do it too  I managed to hop out the way and made good my escape.

Once went with my better half to the Lobster Smack pub in Canvey Island, Sunday lunchtime. First thing we saw on going in was a huge man holding another man upside down by the ankles and shaking him - obviously someone had been slow getting their round in.

As we had our dinner we couldn't help eavesdropping on surrounding conversations; all the talk was of fights, with a lot of oh-dear shaking of heads but also some obvious relish in recounting tales of mayhem. Despite all that the pub seemed friendly enough and the dinner was not bad either.


----------



## Front101 (Jun 7, 2009)

the Lobster Smack is lovely... it's the ones on the seafront you need to be careful about sometimes


----------



## T.H.R (Jun 8, 2009)

IMR said:


> LOL I was once walking past there at night and man came stumbling out and tried to headbutt me. He was shouting 'Tottenham!' as he tried to do it too  I managed to hop out the way and made good my escape.
> 
> Once went with my better half to the Lobster Smack pub in Canvey Island, Sunday lunchtime. First thing we saw on going in was a huge man holding another man upside down by the ankles and shaking him - obviously someone had been slow getting their round in.



Both completely out of order but quite funny!


----------



## monsterbunny (Jun 9, 2009)

All the dog rough pubs I used to drink in have long since been closed down.  The Adam and Eve in Peckham High St, became Kelly's.  The Britannia opposite.  The Rose in Edmund St, Camberwell and the Bricklayers on Southampton Way.  All gone.  Not much missed either.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 25, 2009)

BTW, the Silver Buckle in SE5 looks to be shut down now....good / bad..I dunno


----------



## seeformiles (Jun 25, 2009)

When I was a yoof back in NI it was "The Buffer" by the station - full of UVF wankers. In Leeds there is one down by the market (whose name escapes me) but when I worked near there, there was always a good chance of seeing someone reeling out the door with blood pissing out of their face - even at about 4 in the afternoon. Hasn't improved much I hear.


----------



## Yetman (Jun 25, 2009)

I was walking past the Cov Cross pub in the middle of town in Coventry and as I passed the door some geezer fell out clutching his stomach then fell on the floor in front of me, he'd been stabbed. This was at 12.30 in the afternoon.

Not the usual thing you see on your lunch break. I've been in there since though and its been sound.


----------

